# Injector Pump Removal



## RebelYell (Sep 11, 2007)

Howdy! New member here. Glad to meet y'all. 

I have a problem with my tractor and I am hoping that some of you fine folks could shed a little light on it.

1989 Massy-Ferguson 383 Perkins 4-cyl diesel.

The RPM's will go up and down slightly and soon after the tractor will shut off, just as if I had pulled the fuel shut-off lever. Cracking open an injector at the cylinder head and turning the engine a little while usually allows it to restart (after spewing out some fuel, and I assume air as well). This vicious cycle of cutting off and cracking open injectors goes on and on. 

This is the first and only diesel I have ever had experience with, but I am assuming that there is air being sucked into the fuel delivery system somewhere, and through quite a bit of brain-cramping thought, staring at the fuel system, and bleeding this and that, I have come to the uneducated conclusion that the air must be getting into the system through the injector pump itself. _*Side note: There are 2 bleed screw on the injector pump. Fuel only comes out of the lower screw, none from the upper bleed screw. Shouldn't there be fuel from both? Could this be an indicator of the problem??_ 

Anyway...I have about resigned myself to the unattractive option of removing the injector pump and taking it to a repair shop to be rebuilt. So my question is, 
Does anyone know how to remove the injector pump? 

I have a fair amount of automotive experience in the past (just not with diesels) and I think I may have an idea about how this should go, but I thought I might find someone here who has done a similar task before and could shed a little light on it for me.

Thanks for reading this long post from a new member.


----------



## RebelYell (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RebelYell _
> * but I am assuming that there is air being sukced into the fuel delivery system somewhere, *


LOL!! I had to misspell sukked or else it would look like this... sucked. And yet I can have this "smilie"... bartmoon That's incredible. LOL


----------



## 529549 (Jun 6, 2007)

check your fuel valve on your tank and the lift pump. on older masseys there were screens in each of these. also check the rubber/plastic sealing rings in each fuel line connections. these would often dry rot or crack. after that disconnect one high pressure line off the inj. pump head and spin the engine, if it shoots several feet your pump should be good 
good luck


----------



## RebelYell (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow...this forum is kinda slow...not alot of new posts happening. Oh well...In case anyone happens along, I will give the low-down on the solution to my problem. Maybe it will help someone else......

Ok..injector pump was rebuilt ($560) and reinstalled with no change in symptoms. I was really frustrated at this point. I talked with the guy who rebuilt it and he said it was full of rust and trash. Removed and dismantled the lift pump which I replaced leas than 2 years ago and it was full of water rust and trash. Turns out I had alot of water and trash in the fuel line from the fuel tank to the lift pump. This contamination fouled everything between the tank and the engine and was the root of my problem.
While rebuilding the injector pump may have not been necessary at this point, it would have been soon anyway, so I am not too disappointed in that expense, but the pump was not really my main problem right now. It was contaminated fuel.


----------

